
Uber drivers entitled to UK minimum wage, London tribunal rules - based2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/28/uber_drivers_not_selfemployed_london_tribunal_rules/
======
foobar000001
So pay them minimum wage and not a penny more.

Oh right, they want to have their cake and eat it too. Good thing automation
is going to make these fools homeless soon, they certainly deserve it.

